# When/how to ask for a raise after getting the good news of passing the PE exam



## lundy (Apr 29, 2015)

So my performance review isn't until late October but if I get my license before then should I ask for a raise before my review?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 29, 2015)

This topic has been discussed at great length in other various threads. Here are just a few to get you started:

http://engineerboards.com/?showtopic=14835

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=22520


----------



## lundy (Apr 29, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> This topic has been discussed at great length in other various threads. Here are just a few to get you started:
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/?showtopic=14835
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=22520


Perfect! Thanks knight1fox3


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 29, 2015)

Annnnnd here's the obligatory salary raise thread.


----------



## lundy (Apr 29, 2015)

Twas bound to happen


----------



## iwire (Apr 29, 2015)

Technically speaking a good employer will automatically increase your pay or informed you about it. They should also written in handbook

That's my take on it


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 30, 2015)

iwire said:


> Technically speaking a good employer will automatically increase your pay or informed you about it. They should also written in handbook
> 
> That's my take on it


Respectfully disagree with this. It really depends on the industry you work in and if the PE license will even benefit your employer. When I worked in manufacturing, a PE wasn't required nor what is it used to seal any designs. So by me obtaining my PE license, my job responsibilities and benefit to the company had not changed at all. So I wasn't expecting them to automatically give me a pay increase.


----------



## iwire (Apr 30, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > Technically speaking a good employer will automatically increase your pay or informed you about it. They should also written in handbook
> ...


Yes then in that case, maybe a change of career?

Certain industry does not required PE


----------



## P-E (May 5, 2015)

iwire said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > iwire said:
> ...


In my company, it is expected that all engineers get licenced hence raises are not automatically given. They pay for the exam, a class, fees, stamp and tolken bonus. We are required to stamp drawings so the PE is necessary.


----------



## mustang462002 (May 6, 2015)

The PE seems to be the great emancipator of low starting salaries. If you are below EIT market rate get another job. Market rate around 55-65. The PE should bump you up to 70-85. This is for civil engineering.

The only foolproof way is to apply to jobs see what lands and negotiate a nice salary.

Public agencies do not have any raises based on getting a PE.


----------



## catinthehat (May 6, 2015)

mustang462002 said:


> The PE seems to be the great emancipator of low starting salaries. If you are below EIT market rate get another job. Market rate around 55-65. The PE should bump you up to 70-85. This is for civil engineering.
> 
> The only foolproof way is to apply to jobs see what lands and negotiate a nice salary.
> 
> Public agencies do not have any raises based on getting a PE.


I made well over your listed market rate with my EIT. My PE results are pending right now (8-hour passed, seismic and survey results TBD) and I am well over your listed market rate for PE. Also, I know of 3 public works agencies off the top my head that give you a 5% bump for having a PE, regardless of title. Since I also spec out cost estimates for project bids, I also know the rates of my coworkers, and I would say 70% ish are above those listed rates as well.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 6, 2015)

What public agencies do you know that give an automatic 5% salary bump for having a PE?


----------



## catinthehat (May 6, 2015)

Hi Ramnares,

City of Laguna Beach I've heard direct from their HR department, and City of Long Beach and City of Oxnard by word of mouth. I'm sure there are others.


----------



## Kovz (May 6, 2015)

I would imagine where you live would make a big difference too. Cost of living in California is much higher than say, Pennsylvania...


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 6, 2015)

catinthehat said:


> Hi Ramnares,
> 
> City of Laguna Beach I've heard direct from their HR department, and City of Long Beach and City of Oxnard by word of mouth. I'm sure there are others.




Thanks, I'll have to look into Long Beach.


----------



## Blue 8 (May 6, 2015)

Speaking as a GS DoD employee, the PE opens up doors to the higher grades. The AF and Navy in particular view the certification as a huge asset especially for the civil, mechanical, and environmental field which support their respective public works departments. Navy it's NAVFAC and AF it's Civil Engineering.

There's no guarantee of a raise but if the certification along with a Master's and willingness to move will allow you to qualify for those GS 14/15 and SES positions. I think with the Navy the PE is required for GS 13 positions as well


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 6, 2015)

Unwillingness to move has definitely hurt me with respect to those jobs Blue ^


----------



## Blue 8 (May 6, 2015)

That always tends to limit most civilians, that darn relocation clause.


----------



## catinthehat (May 6, 2015)

Kovz said:


> I would imagine where you live would make a big difference too. Cost of living in California is much higher than say, Pennsylvania...




While our goods and services are on par, our housing market is way out of control. A 700k+ house is going to be required to get in a neighborhood with halfway decent schools, and my California paycheck does not come close to making up that difference. At the end of the day I get the sense that cost of living has little to do with salaries in our field. At least on average. I can bill my standard hourly rate to clients locally and in other states, including those states with lower costs of living. If I moved to those States my salary shouldn't change much unless the company I was with was trying to rake a larger EBIT off me because they thought they could get away with it. Maybe it's time for a move???


----------



## Lomarandil (May 6, 2015)

Whether or not typical CA salaries can cover the housing market there, the housing market does figure into a higher overall cost of living, which is reflected (if perhaps not "enough") in wages there. We have engineers in CA and CO, and we end up paying the CA engineers more to attract the right candidates. Everyone gets billed out the same.

As you speculated, those employees just happen to net a lower percentage profit for the company. Salary does not always come out cleanly to (Money made for Company X)/3.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 6, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > Technically speaking a good employer will automatically increase your pay or informed you about it. They should also written in handbook
> ...


Agree with KF on this. Here is what I wrote elsewhere on the subject:

Lets play devils advocate:

It all depends on what you bring to the table for your employer. If your day to day tasks do not change after you get the PE, why should they pay you more? I understand you may be worth more to a new employer, but I dont think company A should pay you more just because company B will, especially if you dont bring anything new to the table.

If you want a raise from your current employer, make yourself more valuable. Take on the responsibility of being a design lead, project manager, take a more involved role with the company. Adding 2 letters to your name is worthless if you just stay a CAD-monkey.

Also, is a PE necessary in your line of work? Some industries and employers dont want and/or require a PE. Look at construction, despite needing a civil degree to get some of the jobs, you are not needed to get your PE to get promoted to superintendent or higher. My first employer (heavy highway contractor) actually discouraged engineers from getting their PE, because it would mean they would leave since the contractor let it be known they wouldnt give pay raises.

Also, what it the current state of your employer and industry? If you work for a land development consultant right now, they may be doing everything they can just to not crash. If there has been a 2+ year pay/hire freeze, how do you think the other employees would feel if you're demanding 10% or more without doing anything new for them?

The company i worked for when i got my PE wasnt able to give an immediate raise because the projects i was working on had me at a contracted EIT rate. My responsibilities didnt change, my company wasnt billing me out for any more, and was actually losing money because they had to add me to their liability insurance. When i talked with my boss after passing, he explained all of this to me and let me know that as soon as we started on a new project i would get a raise (10% raise received 3 months later).

My point: look at the whole picture before you trash your current employer. If after that you still want more (both more $ and more responsibility), then talk with your boss and explain yourself.


----------



## Road Guy (May 6, 2015)

Here is one way to ask for a raise just switching out raise for severance package

http://youtu.be/hJVXg1AHQTY


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 6, 2015)

^ LOL


----------



## mustang462002 (May 7, 2015)

My post is valid for any location where you can buy a nice house for 150k. California and other expensive places to live do not apply.


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 7, 2015)

catinthehat said:


> Hi Ramnares,
> 
> City of Laguna Beach I've heard direct from their HR department, and City of Long Beach and City of Oxnard by word of mouth. I'm sure there are others.




Why the state of California is broke... oking:


----------



## Porter_ (May 8, 2015)

catinthehat said:


> Kovz said:
> 
> 
> > I would imagine where you live would make a big difference too. Cost of living in California is much higher than say, Pennsylvania...
> ...




check out the ASCE/ASME salary survey (the latest one i personally have is from 2012). it shows a pretty decent fluctuation in salary based on geographic region. varies from a low of $86K (Upper Mountain region) to a high of $108K (Pacific Southwest). this is a sample of engineers across all disciplines and varying experience levels so it's not black and white, but relevant to the conversation here.


----------



## catinthehat (May 8, 2015)

Porter_ said:


> catinthehat said:
> 
> 
> > Kovz said:
> ...




Hey Porter that's a great source! I did a bit of searching and found some information on the 2013 results.

Median Salary for Engineers in Orange County, CA (my area): $116,500

Median Salary for Enigneers in Wichita, KS: $129,500

Cost of living calculator I found from CNN Money indicated that the buying power of a $116k salary in Orange County, CA was roughly equivalent to $71k in Wichita, KS. It looks like engineers in Wichita are worth approximately 1.8x more than I am here in the OC. I probably won't pack my bags for Kansas any time soon (I'd seriously consider other states with great ski resorts though!), but just a great example of how cost of living does not necessarily have relevance to salary, which is in line with my experience. My guess is it has more to do with supply and demand. Interesting stuff indeed.

To keep this thread in line with the OP, there is also some data regarding the relative salary increase for those with a PE:

https://www.asme.org/engineering-topics/articles/workforce-development/2013-salary-survey-engineers-ride-wave


----------



## Lomarandil (May 8, 2015)

Wichita also seems to have a disproportionate amount of aerospace, petroleum, and network/telecom engineers, all of which would skew the data higher.

http://www.wichita.edu/thisis/aboutwichita/major_wichita_employers.asp


----------



## Porter_ (May 8, 2015)

^ in the same vein, i'm sure there's some dirt-poor town in North Dakota inundated with petroleum engineers averaging $120K+.


----------



## willsee (May 12, 2015)

Immediately.

You ask by telling your

employer

what it does for them for you to have your PE.


----------



## mustang462002 (May 14, 2015)

willsee said:


> Immediately.
> 
> You ask by telling your
> 
> ...


But this strategy does not work. What employer is going to say, "sure hand them over all the responsibilities."

The question as to how this adds to your employer is moot.

Find a new Job with new responsibilities.


----------



## willsee (May 14, 2015)

mustang462002 said:


> willsee said:
> 
> 
> > Immediately.
> ...



If it doesn't benefit your current employer that you passed your PE exam then no they aren't going to give you more money, why should they?

If you demonstrate value added to the company by getting your PE license, then you have a leg to stand on when you belly up to the negotiation table. Thus the "tell your employer what it does for them for you to have your PE." comment I made.

If you are a good member of the team who is valued by his/her boss and the boss knows how expensive you would be to replace, then you will get a raise.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 14, 2015)

I said it above, and I'll say it again. If you just remain a cad-monkey, those two letters after your name are worthless and no employer in their right mind will pay you more.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 14, 2015)

i knew there was no more $ to be had before I took the test, so there was no expectations. take as soon as could for future growth.


----------



## mustang462002 (May 15, 2015)

willsee said:


> mustang462002 said:
> 
> 
> > willsee said:
> ...


The question is not:

"If it doesn't benefit your current employer that you passed your PE exam then no they aren't going to give you more money, why should they?"

its

"Why work for a company where you can't use your PE."

If you don't get a 20% raise you are not using your PE. Don't settle!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 15, 2015)

^^^ Switching jobs may not be the best option. It depends on location/commute/industry/benefits and so many other things that a higher paycheck may end up with a net loss. There is more to work than just a paycheck.


----------



## Bcbillings (May 18, 2015)

I will go from $63,400.00 to $84,500.00 I had this pre-negotiated. I didn't want to have to think of it later so I arranged it first!


----------



## mustang462002 (May 19, 2015)

Bcbillings said:


> I will go from $63,400.00 to $84,500.00 I had this pre-negotiated. I didn't want to have to think of it later so I arranged it first!


Nice!

What field and how many years experience if you don't mind.


----------



## Porter_ (May 19, 2015)

Bcbillings said:


> I will go from $63,400.00 to $84,500.00 I had this pre-negotiated. I didn't want to have to think of it later so I arranged it first!




33% bump, _nice_! i'd also be interested in hearing what field and how many years experience.


----------

